# Siezed driver shaft in tapetech bazooka.



## rybegay82 (10 mo ago)

Who knows how to take out a seized driver shaft out of a tapetech bazooka?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

rybegay82 said:


> Who knows how to take out a seized driver shaft out of a tapetech bazooka?


Drive wheel (small sprocket) or drive dog/cable drum(large sprocket)? Has it been sitting a long time?


----------

